# CU Musselburgh 1 (E Lothian)



## jagmanx (May 20, 2017)

Also known as Fisherrow harbour.
Good choice of parking

Update
New toilets (close at 8:30 in summer)
Outside shower for swimmers
Water tap (with shower)
Another water tap on harbour wall
Supermarkets, pub, wet fish shop and fish and chips all near
Can walk into the town itself (20 to 30mins).

Today the view is just grey sea and grey skies...
Apart from that all VG


----------



## Canalsman (May 20, 2017)

Thanks for the update.

I've added the new tap to the Tap POIs


----------



## The laird (May 20, 2017)

runnach said:


> I may pop down after dark tonight and knock your window



Makes  a change it's normally syphon fuel or wheels n tyres


----------



## caledonia (May 20, 2017)

I remember my dad pushing my off the harbour wall into the water when I was a lad. I had spent half an hour on the edge plucking up the courage to jump in and dad got fed up waiting. Happy days.


----------



## Robmac (May 20, 2017)

runnach said:


> Use to do the same, cale, was great fun.
> 
> Dunbar harbour at high tide, after a dive we would climb up top of castle at harbour mouth, then a huge leap of faith, as we were still wearing our drysuits, we would surface out of the water like Polaris Missiles............happy mad dayz!!!



You got your signature wrong Terry.

A chicken is for death!! :mad1:


----------



## jagmanx (May 21, 2017)

*Thanks*

Nice to meet you.
Thanks for the advice.


----------

